# Grounding amp in 05 altima



## ladyrocket5 (May 6, 2005)

im having a problem finding a good ground point for my amp and speakers in my new 05 altima. any one have any suggestions??? thanks


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

Behind the back seat in the upper corners is where I had mine grounded, you should see the bolts if you move the seat down and pull the corner out.

Its been awhile but I had trouble also. Good luck :cheers:


----------



## ladyrocket5 (May 6, 2005)

thanks!!! we have the same car in the same color. you have good style. :thumbup:


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't recall having much trouble grounding my amp.... mind you, mine is under the passenger seat. If I recall, I just pulled back the carpet a bit, drilled a pilot hole, used a self-tapping screw, and voila... done!


----------

